

How I imagine Launch pages to look like - Santas
http://hushflow.com/

======
Dejital
Very cool. I wish the Youtube play button wouldn't show, as my first thought
was to click it.

------
tomblomfield
That is awesome.

/checks if Nasa are taking applications for astronauts

------
citricsquid
I'm confused, explain?

~~~
CosmicShadow
Try signing up and you'll see!

------
CosmicShadow
That's pretty badass!

